

Ask HN: Do I must have a preferred programing language? - itamarb

Currently I'm developing in Java,C# and Python, and I like all languages. I keep hearing useless debates about which language is better. Is it ok to enjoy all language and apperciate them? or it's like cheering up several sports teams?
======
gregjor
Yes, you have to pick one and make fun of all the others. Apparently you
didn't get the card in the mail.

Seriously language wars are silly. I've used lots of languages in my career.
Every language has its joys and quirks. Arguing about languages is a silly
waste of time. I compare it to amateur vs. professional photographers:
amateurs talk about cameras and equipment. Professionals study light and
composition and take photographs. Amateur programmers talk about tools and
languages. Professionals write good code in whatever language is required or
best for the job. You won't be able to pick the language most of the time if
you plan to work for money, so get used to learning new languages and
appreciating them for what they are.

------
mechanical_fish
Are you're saying it's wrong to cheer for several sports teams? ;)

Of course you can love all languages, just as you can love all foods, love all
cities, love all... well, you get the picture.

Admittedly, some languages are harder to love than others, but all the ones
with more than fifty users are doing _something_ right, even if it's just
"running the critical software we wrote fifty years ago and don't have time to
port"

And, as with sports teams, sometimes circumstances dictate that you declare
your fanaticism for the local team and discreetly remain silent about any
other teams.

------
madhouse
For a long time, I've held the opinion that once one learns to write programs,
the choice of language dims away, it's just a codification of the program. One
should use whichever is most appropriate for the task, and whichever he's most
comfortable with.

Thus, knowing more languages, and actually enjoying most of them, with little
to no bias, is a good trait to have, in my opinion.

